# Widening nut slots- using string as file



## mustache79 (Mar 16, 2012)

Anyone here done this before? Any tips for doing it correctly. (All jokes aside) I imagine I'd just be careful not to push down too much, just pass a slightly thicker gauge string though the slot until it loosens up a little.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 16, 2012)

+1

A guy from Dickwater posting about having his nut slot widened? I'll get back to you when I'm done laughing.


----------



## skeels (Mar 16, 2012)

It works -fine that's how I cut the grooves in a new bone nut I carved for my 7321.
I secured the string end on my foot, held the other end and ran the nut back and forth with my free hand. Take your time and check your progress frequently. The nylon will probably wear more quickly than bone.


----------



## FireInside (Mar 16, 2012)

I have done it on all of my down tuned guitars. Just be careful not to file it too much. It is very easy, don't over complicate it.


----------



## vansinn (Mar 16, 2012)

Yup, it's possible to use a string as a file.
Just notice that strings weren't designed as rigid files  but are soft and as such will bend in an arch when pressure is applied.

If the string isn't held keenly straight, you may end up filing the groove in an arch, with the result that strings do not exit the nut right at nut edge, but rather a tidbit earlier, which can lead to incorrect intonation due to larger distance to the frets.


----------



## mustache79 (Mar 16, 2012)

vansinn said:


> Yup, it's possible to use a string as a file.
> Just notice that strings weren't designed as rigid files  but are soft and as such will bend in an arch when pressure is applied.
> 
> If the string isn't held keenly straight, you may end up filing the groove in an arch, with the result that strings do not exit the nut right at nut edge, but rather a tidbit earlier, which can lead to incorrect intonation due to larger distance to the frets.


 I was just reading about making home made files by gluing old string to popsicle sticks. Thanks guys.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 16, 2012)

Just be careful not to deepen the slot ... that will ruin your nut.


----------

